# كورسات مجانية من جامعة stanford



## A.malla (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قد بدأت جامعة ستانفورد بتقديم كورسات مجانية عن المواضيع التالية, فلحق حالك بالتسجيل:
​ 

 

Information Theory 

*Complex Systems*



 

Model Thinking 
 

*Computer Science*



 

CS 101




 

Machine Learning




 



Software as a Service
هذا الكورس عليه طلب كبير كتيييييييييرررررررررررررررر





 

Human-Computer Interaction 




 

Natural Language Processing




 

Game Theory




 

Probabilistic Graphical Models




 

Cryptography
شخصيا سجلت بهذا الكورس:20:







Design and Analysis of Algorithms I 






Computer Security


----------



## دوج دوج (17 يناير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## Eluar (18 يناير 2012)

والله مشكور وانا حاليا مستني 23 الشهر بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 يناير 2012)

يريت تراسلني بالايميل لمعرفه تفاصيل اكتر انا حابب اسجل في information technology


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 يناير 2012)

information theory


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 يناير 2012)

نعمل ايه بعد التسجيل وكدا


----------



## A.malla (19 يناير 2012)

mahmoud awd قال:


> يريت تراسلني بالايميل لمعرفه تفاصيل اكتر انا حابب اسجل في information technology



 بامكانك تنقر على رابط الكورس الي بدك اياه ومن ثم تسجل بنفس الصفحة بكل بساطة




mahmoud awd قال:


> نعمل ايه بعد التسجيل وكدا



تستنى موعد الكورس, اذا قرات التعليمات لكل كورس موضوع تاريخ البداية فإذا كنت مسجل بكورس "نظرية المعلومات" بظن كان في بداية شهر آذار ....


----------

